# small boer buck



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

We purchased an all black boer buck in September to add to our goat family. We are looking to breed him to our 3 does this fall. We were told he was born last March so he will soon be a year old but he only weighs about 60lbs. Is this normal? How can we be sure he is an actual boer goat? He is filled out, not super skinny. We just are afraid he won't be ready to breed to our big girls. We have a boer/Nubian cross doe who was born on our farm and is about 85lbs. And she's supposed to be the same age as the buck.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Ahuges. :wave:
Can you post a pic of him for us?
It is possible he may have had a bout with cocci when younger but his current size wont affect the genetics. Do you happen to know his history?
I know from first hand experience that a Boer % buck can get the job done at 3 months.:sigh:


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

I will have to take a current picture of him. We saw his father and mother when we picked him up. They were both normal size and looked healthy.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So he was 6 months old when you purchased him correct? Do you know how much he weighed at that time? 

I'm sure he will be able to breed no matter what. But you may not want kids from him if he has poor growing genetics. However, since you saw the sire & dam it is less likely to be genetics.


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

He was 38 lbs when we brought him home.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like coccidia has stunted his growth. I would treat him for coccidia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, sadly, cocci stunts growth if left untreated.


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

How is it treated? What is the best way?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would have a fecal analysis completed to see if there are any parasite issues right now. You can bring a fecal sample to your livestock vet, or mail one to MidAmerica Agricultural Research (only costs $5) 

There are quite a few treatments for coccidiosis, but unless he has an active problem right now, they aren't going to help him. If it was a previous bout of coccidia that was untreated and has damaged his gut, it can affect nutrient uptake for life. Coccidiastats include Di-Methox, Albon, etc. Your vet could recommend one if his fecal analysis shows an issue. Remember that fecal analysis will always show parasites and coccidia at low levels - you only need to treat when the egg counts are high and the goat is symptomatic. 

However, we don't even know if this is the case. Maybe his size is normal for his genetics and lines. 38 pounds at 6 months is quite small for a Fullblood boer, but there are breeders out there who don't cull and just breed every animal or who aren't very experienced yet in choosing good animals.


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you for your help. This is all new to me and definetly a learning experience. We were planning on using him this fall but it makes us nervous now. I guess we will send in his samples and try to figure out what's going on .


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you planning to produce kids for meat or are you looking for breeding animals or show goats? If the herd is for meat production, I would go ahead and use him for breeding and see how the kids turn out. That way there is no risk of the genetics being passed on if poor genetics is the issue.


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

We use them for meat. My nephew shows them at the local fair but just as a 4H project.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If every kid (does & wethers) is destined for the freezer then no worries! See how he turns out with more time to grow and see how the kids turn out. I would still have the fecal analysis done to make sure he is in the clear now though.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

All good advice. My Boer buck kids weigh about 60-75 pounds at 3 months....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks


----------

